# Paris-Brest-Paris 2011



## Fiona N (14 Jun 2010)

Just wondering why there was no thread for this when it's so much nearer than LEL 

Any takers? or is everybody reserving the discussion for the other place?


----------



## yello (14 Jun 2010)

I think the other place is generally considered _the_ place for audax discussions, questions, etc. I know that I ask over there with any serious type questions. Imo, and with no disrespects to anyone here, CC does have a different vibe and average user profile. 

I'm undecided whether I'm riding PBP next year. I'm riding a BRM400 this weekend but that really is only to give me the option of riding PBP. Tbh, I'm not at all confident that I'll finish (it'd be only my 2nd DNF) so I'm thinking of it more as a training ride for an actual qualifier later! Either way, I might look for a 600 to do. 400 is my least favoured distance.

Are you intending to ride PBP then Fiona?


----------



## Fiona N (15 Jun 2010)

Hi Yello
I'm contemplating it  

It's something I've been meaning to do since I started cycling seriously back in the early '80's in Western Australia - a number of my clubmates came over for PBP 87 but by then I'd already moved to Brisbane so missed the build up as well as the trip. But the first 300km event we ran was a real eye-opener and got me onto 12 and 24hour TTs just to see how far I could ride.
I'm hoping to build up to a couple of 200km events and a 400km this summer from a fairly low longest ride - just to see how I cope with the big mileage again on an upright. After my back problems of the last few years it's a bit of an experiment but there's always the fall-back position ( of a recumbent. I suspect that the mileage itself isn't the problem so much as the hills - I'm way heavier than I used to be so the hills are a much bigger obstacle and losing weight is a parallel project.


----------



## PalmerSperry (15 Jun 2010)

Fiona N said:


> Just wondering why there was no thread for this when it's so much nearer than LEL



PBP is on my "to do" list, but I think it will be PBP2015 in my case. This has the positive side of giving me time to finish (yeah, right ) learning German before attempting to learn a little French which I think might be useful. 

Since I also have ambitious ideas about doing La Marmotte at some point, for which I'll need the upright but intend to do both LEL & PBP on the 'bent, I may have some vague scheduling conflicts.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (15 Jun 2010)

I tried to suggest on the LEL thread that people might want to consider PBP as either a supplement or an alternative. The difference in atmosphere between the two events makes them hard to compare; the French version is the most incredible celebration of cycling that winds its way through a country that gives it support every inch of the way. The cycling is only a small part of what must rank as one of the best events on the planet. 

You are right to have respect for the hills on PBP. Whilst there are only a few memorable individual climbs, the road is always up and down and by the end you will have amassed around 32,000 ft of ascent. But there's no where as steep as those silly climbs favoured on British Audaxes, so getting the miles on rolling terrain is the key.


----------



## Greenbank (16 Jun 2010)

PBP is hillier (overall) than LEL and the time limits are tighter, you get 40 hours to do the first 600km to Brest and then 50 hours to get back. There's also the language barrier.

On the other hand, you've got ten times as many people riding PBP than LEL and the towns/villages along the way make a huge effort to support the ride, it's a big thing for them. All of the towns/villages on the LEL route had absolutely no idea what was going on.

They're different rides so it's hard to say one is harder than the other, but just because it's 200km shorter doesn't make it any easier.

Like yello I'm undecided. I did a BRM 400km ride last weekend just in case I want to but baby GB makes it difficult to get the time to put the miles in and then, next year, do the 200, 300, 400 and 600 qualifiers and then the ride itself. We'll see.


----------



## yello (16 Jun 2010)

Tim Bennet. said:


> getting the miles on rolling terrain is the key.



That's pretty much all I have around me. Luckily, there are couple of the short and nasty types too, if I'm feeling nostalgic. 

The main plus factor for me riding PBP is purely to experience it. For the reasons Tim gives. I'd like to be part of something like that. If I do it and don't like it then fine, but I'd like to be able to find that out! On the minus side, last year's LEL really did knock my enthusiasm for cycling. Not the ride itself but the training rides I was doing. To be honest, cycling stopped being fun for me. I was glad to get back to normal after LEL. Doing PBP could mean going through the same curve again. Hence my indecision... but I have a sneaky suspicion that it'll be 'yes' come the time.

Fiona, you don't have to make a decision now. Just build it up and see how it goes.


----------



## Randochap (16 Mar 2011)

Was wondering how many of you are "gearing up" for a trip to PBP? Time to start getting in your qualifiers. It's gonna be a big 'un. Anyone know how many spaces are open to UK riders?


----------



## yello (16 Mar 2011)

385 slots for GB riders. Should be enough methinks give-or-take. You can see the full allocations on the PBP site. I wonder how many Japanese riders will now ride. 

I've got my first qualifier, the 200, a week Sunday with the 300 2 weeks after that... but I still haven't actually decided whether I'm going to ride PBP or not yet! I probably will, I'm just dithering around like I normally do. It's going to be a "big 'un" that's for sure. In truth, it's partly that that puts me off.


----------



## frank9755 (16 Mar 2011)

I'm having a go. I did my 200 a few weeks ago and my 300 is the weekend after next.
Not done it before.


----------



## yello (16 Mar 2011)

Randochap! Blimey, didn't twig it was you! How are things going? Forgive me, I have to ask as I'm hazy on the details - have you fully recovered?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Mar 2011)

I'm not riding but I'm helping my dad who's volunteering again. Bonne chance to anyone taking part!


----------



## Greenbank (16 Mar 2011)

200 qualifier done (Up The 'Uts last weekend), and I've put entries in for the Invicta 300 (9-APR), Severn Across 400 (30-APR) and Kernow & South West 600 (28-MAY).

Did a BRM 400 last year (Snowdon & Coast 400) which takes away any worries about the UK running out of places. (I don't think it'll be a problem for anyone who did a BRM ride in 2010.)

I've already got flights booked and a hotel booked before/after. (Time is tight before/after PBP otherwise I'd cycle there/back.)


----------



## Banjo (17 Mar 2011)

I take my hat off to all of you. Longest so far is 160km could do a 200 (I think) but cant imagine doing anything much longer.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Mar 2011)

i'm planning on trying. it falls on my annual leave. but, qualifiers not going well, the first 200km was too snowy for slicks (so i stayed in bed), the second (which fiona did), i suffered my first ever migraine so wasn't up to it(paid the fee, but didn't make the start). my 300km is in 60 odd days. just need to book in another 200km (i hate wasting £6)


----------



## Tim Bennet. (17 Mar 2011)

Hang in there! It's really worth it in the (bitter) end. 
PBP is a fantastic event and in a league of its own. Nothing else comes close.

The qualifiers are the crux of the challenge, but remember you only need to be fit enough for the one in hand. 
Focus on that and tick them off one by one. 
Don't think about riding 1200 kms till you turn round in Brest and start heading back. Up to then it's all been about lesser distances.


----------



## bof (22 Mar 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> i'm planning on trying. it falls on my annual leave. but, qualifiers not going well, the first 200km was too snowy for slicks (so i stayed in bed), the second (which fiona did), i suffered my first ever migraine so wasn't up to it(paid the fee, but didn't make the start). my 300km is in 60 odd days. just need to book in another 200km (i hate wasting £6)



This means you are doing your 300 in mid-May? If so you have to do a 400 and 600 almost straight after (last weekend to qualify is June 18th) and you're risking being too late to have another bite of the cherry if things go wrong. I don't know your fitness background, but I would seriously suggest trying to get a 200 in every second weekend from now until the 300 to get used to distance and also work out which 400 and 600 you're going for, giving yourself a plan B in case you feel wrong or the weather is completely lousy for your plan A.

Tim Bennett is right - take it a ride at a time, but you still need some sort of strategy.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (22 Mar 2011)

bof said:


> This means you are doing your 300 in mid-May? If so you have to do a 400 and 600 almost straight after (last weekend to qualify is June 18th) and you're risking being too late to have another bite of the cherry if things go wrong. I don't know your fitness background, but I would seriously suggest trying to get a 200 in every second weekend from now until the 300 to get used to distance and also work out which 400 and 600 you're going for, giving yourself a plan B in case you feel wrong or the weather is completely lousy for your plan A.
> 
> Tim Bennett is right - take it a ride at a time, but you still need some sort of strategy.



fitness levels at the moment are that i'm not too bothered by the thought of a 300km. your right about the last minute thing tho, my 600km is june 18th, the last day to qualify and my birthday. it's not the end of the world if i don't qualify this time round, i'm only 41 years old. so there's plenty of time for another attempt.

i only found out about audaxing this year.


----------



## yello (22 Mar 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> it's not the end of the world if i don't qualify this time round, i'm only 41 years old. so there's plenty of time for another attempt.



That's a really good attitude to have, imho. You do what you can; do the preparation and ride the qualifiers. If it doesn't all come together for whatever reason then so be it. No point getting stressed out about it. 

Some days, when I'm in the garden and seeing how much there is I want to do there, I think 'sod this PBP lark, get on with the garden'. Qualifiers and training take time and I, in truth, am ambivalent of big mileage rides even though I love being out on my bike. I'm doing PBP more for the event than the ride. If it wasn't PBP the event, I'd not bother with riding 1200km.


----------



## Panoramix (22 Mar 2011)

PBP preparation is starting this week-end for me with the 200 in sight (Barry's ball buster).

I hope that the cakes will be as good as last year.


----------



## Ian H (26 Mar 2011)

I'm wondering whether to enter (probably shall) and which bike to ride, choice being fixed or gears...or perhaps I could borrow a trike.


----------



## yello (28 Mar 2011)

200km qualifier done yesterday. 300km in 2 weeks time. A week off for me now!


----------



## frank9755 (28 Mar 2011)

yello said:


> 200km qualifier done yesterday. 300km in 2 weeks time. A week off for me now!




Well done and enjoy the recovery!

I did my 300km on Saturday (The Dean). 400 is pencilled in for Easter.


----------



## yello (11 Apr 2011)

Did my 300 yesterday. The route was triangular (imagine a right angled triangle; a route due north then due east then a final leg south-west) with the longest 'side' being 130km - against the wind, so hard going. Finished in just under 15 hours which is about average for me so I'm pleased under the circumstances. The route was pretty flat... and open in many places, so there was nowhere to hide from the 20 - 30kph wind. One of those rides that you had to just grin and bear on occasions. I amused myself by thinking the records I'd select for my own desert island discs. 

The 400 is not until May 22 so I'm not sure yet quite how to tackle the interim period. I'll have to have a read of the long distance cyclists' handbook for a plan.


----------



## Greenbank (11 Apr 2011)

300km done on Saturday. Invicta 300 in Kent, some long flat sections (Rochester to Margate, Romney Marsh) but some hills too; Lewes back to Harvel via the Ashdown Forest, Ide Hill and Vigo. A shade of 17 hours but I'm a way from fully fit.

Severn Across 400 in two weekends' time, looking forward to doing it again (and not making the same mistakes as last time).


----------



## Ian H (11 Apr 2011)

I've just entered a couple of 400s and a 600. I'll probably ride my own 300. Then I might go time-trialling.


----------



## DooBlood (11 Apr 2011)

I wanna do it. Not sure if I'll qualify.... I have done the qualifying 200 and 300 and have 'booked' onto a 400 and 600 but never cycled these distances before. Then, if I do qualify, will there be a place for me?


----------



## Ian H (11 Apr 2011)

DooBlood said:


> I wanna do it. Not sure if I'll qualify.... I have done the qualifying 200 and 300 and have 'booked' onto a 400 and 600 but never cycled these distances before. Then, if I do qualify, will there be a place for me?



The likelihood is 'yes'. The UK has a pretty generous allocation. ACP's avowed intention is to allow everyone who wants to ride, ride.


----------



## yello (11 Apr 2011)

DooBlood said:


> Then, if I do qualify, will there be a place for me?



From what I've read (and not just Ian H above!), the answer is yes. It seems like every attempt will be made to accommodate those that apply.


----------



## DooBlood (11 Apr 2011)

*feels a sense of excitement running through his veins*


----------



## yello (18 Apr 2011)

Temperatures approaching 30c in mid April? Lordy, what might it be like in August!


----------



## vorsprung (19 Apr 2011)

yello said:


> Temperatures approaching 30c in mid April? Lordy, what might it be like in August!



Warm and not raining I hope
Long time until August though


----------



## trio25 (19 Apr 2011)

I am not doing PBP this time, but reading the threads is making me think I may in four years time. Other aims for this year.


----------



## frank9755 (24 Apr 2011)

400km done yesterday - Buckingham Blinder. 
A fast, flat route on a hot day with little wind. It was my fastest 400 but also my fastest 200, or audax of any distance. Also the most I've ever drunk on a bike ride!


----------



## yello (24 Apr 2011)

Well done Frank, now just the 600 to get out of the way!

My 400 is a couple of weeks away yet. I have a choice of two; 3400m or a pan flat 1800m. Not sure which to opt for. Part of me says 'take the 1800m, no point looking for hard work, just qualify' but the 3400m is in a region I've never ridden before so interests me that bit more.

There's a fair bit of time between the 600 and PBP itself (enough time to loose form in fact!) so one could looking for more challenging training rides in that period... and just get the qualifiers out of the way with the least fuss possible.


----------



## frank9755 (24 Apr 2011)

yello said:


> Well done Frank, now just the 600 to get out of the way!
> 
> My 400 is a couple of weeks away yet. I have a choice of two; 3400m or a pan flat 1800m. Not sure which to opt for. Part of me says 'take the 1800m, no point looking for hard work, just qualify' but the 3400m is in a region I've never ridden before so interests me that bit more.
> 
> There's a fair bit of time between the 600 and PBP itself (enough time to loose form in fact!) so one could looking for more challenging training rides in that period... and just get the qualifiers out of the way with the least fuss possible.



Thanks Andrew
If you want the advice of someone who did a 400 yesterday it would be 'do the easy one!' 
I'm a little bit sore today...


----------



## Ian H (24 Apr 2011)

yello said:


> There's a fair bit of time between the 600 and PBP itself (enough time to loose form in fact!) so one could looking for more challenging training rides in that period... and just get the qualifiers out of the way with the least fuss possible.



You might be best going for shorter, more intense rides as you get closer to the big event. Do you time trial?


----------



## Fiona N (25 Apr 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Thanks Andrew
> If you want the advice of someone who did a 400 yesterday it would be 'do the easy one!'
> I'm a little bit sore today...



I'm getting my pain in early, 2000m of ascent in 200km, 2500m in 300km and 4000m in the 400km events ... PBP is going to feel flat


----------



## yello (25 Apr 2011)

Ian H said:


> You might be best going for shorter, more intense rides as you get closer to the big event. Do you time trial?



Time trial? Good lord no! That'd be far too much like hard work! But I have got a few 100 to 200km sportives on the calendar. Maybe they'll do the trick just as well.


----------



## Ian H (25 Apr 2011)

yello said:


> Time trial? Good lord no! That'd be far too much like hard work!



But it need not be for long.



> But I have got a few 100 to 200km sportives on the calendar. Maybe they'll do the trick just as well.



Depends how hard you go...

Mind you, I reckon that, once you've qualified, getting round PBP is as much mental attitude as fitness.


----------



## yello (26 Apr 2011)

Ian H said:


> Mind you, I reckon that, once you've qualified, getting round PBP is as much mental attitude as fitness.



For real! I remind myself of that whenever it starts to feel tough when riding generally. Pushing yourself mentally is valuable practice too!

I've only ever DNF'ed once, and it was a valuable experience. It was a 200 out of Ruislip around 5 or 6 years back. I got to Thame at around the 150km mark and had talked myself in to packing because I thought I was shot. I let a couple of other riders know so they could tell the organiser and I took the train back into London. But as soon as I'd made that decision, my spirits lifted and the ride to the railway station was effortless! So I knew there was nothing wrong and it was all in the mind. Lesson learnt. 

Tbh, I've not quite got the hang of training properly. I had the same issue for LEL. I'd put so many miles in by April that I was close to fed up with the bike... and I tailed off mentally I reckon. I need to learn to pace myself, both on the ride and in training. I'm trying not to make the same mistake but, at the back of my mind, I get this niggling voice that says 'gotta get the miles in, gotta get the miles in' so it's almost as if I feel that I'm slacking when I'm not riding!

I reckon training is a personal balance; you have to be physically prepared but also mentally prepared and mentally fresh. Those latter two are probably quite person specific; one persons prepared is another's over trained.


----------



## Greenbank (26 Apr 2011)

Fiona N said:


> I'm getting my pain in early, 2000m of ascent in 200km, 2500m in 300km and 4000m in the 400km events ... PBP is going to feel flat



Hmm, PBP is about the same as those rides, they aren't outstandingly hilly.

~1000m climbing per 100km is 'average' on an Audax; not flat but not hilly.

To prepare for LEL'09 I did, amongst others, a 3900m 300, another 300 with 4800m climbing, another 300 with 5500m climbing and a 600 with 8300m of climbing. (All on fixed except for the 5500m climbing 300.)

This year's SR consists of an average 2000m climbing 200, a 2500m climbing 300 (with lots of flat sections and the climbing concentrated in the last 100km), and plans include a 3500m climbing 400 this weekend and a 600 with 8200m of climbing in Devon/Cornwall late May.

PBP is about 10,000m climbing over the 1200km.

Of course, you're at the mercy of what the organiser has put down for the climbing figure. Some of them are wildly pessimistic. It's best to trace out the route on something like Bikehike to get a real flavour of the climbing that'll be encountered. Bikely can massively under-report the climbing on a particular route.


----------



## DooBlood (27 Apr 2011)

Horrors - I have my 400k this weekend and my 600k just 2 weeks after. I need to complete both as I don't get a second chance (off to Africa for 3 weeks following 600k doing charity work - no training). Oh boy ...


----------



## PpPete (27 Apr 2011)

Greenbank said:


> Of course, you're at the mercy of what the organiser has put down for the climbing figure. Some of them are wildly pessimistic. It's best to trace out the route on something like Bikehike to get a real flavour of the climbing that'll be encountered. Bikely can massively under-report the climbing on a particular route.



I've a feeling (entirely unproveable) that Bikehike over-reports the amount of climbing.... not much of a smoothing algorithm in evidence if you look at the profile.
I do tend to plan routes in Bikehike - and then upload them to Bikeroutetoaster to get a smoother profile and (what I think may be) a more accurate figure for the climbing.


----------



## Greenbank (27 Apr 2011)

PpPete said:


> I've a feeling (entirely unproveable) that Bikehike over-reports the amount of climbing.... not much of a smoothing algorithm in evidence if you look at the profile.
> I do tend to plan routes in Bikehike - and then upload them to Bikeroutetoaster to get a smoother profile and (what I think may be) a more accurate figure for the climbing.



Oh I agree that none of them are perfect; it's just that bikely is, in my experience, by far the most inaccurate.

There's no easy way to measure climbing on a particular ride, even GPSes give wildly different readings for total climb (both by looking at the reported ascent on the unit and analysing the GPX tracklogs). I collected GPX files from a bunch of people all riding the same 200km Audax and found greater than 50% variation in the total climb figures.

The climbing figure that gets put on the Audax calendar page isn't standardised. Sometimes it's a raw GPX climbing figure, sometimes it's an under-reading bikely figure, sometimes it's based on a contour count using OS maps. Sometimes it's only for a hilly subsection of a ride, so not completely inclusive.


----------



## Nuncio (27 Apr 2011)

And sometimes it's a bad guess*, as Fiona N can testify, having ridden a c2000m (between 1900 and 2200 according to various on-the-day readings) of ascent 200k, publicized as 800m.

(* Or possibly a downright lie so as not to discourage potential entrants).


----------



## yello (27 Apr 2011)

DooBlood said:


> Horrors - I have my 400k this weekend and my 600k just 2 weeks after.



Just treat the 400 as training for the 600... job done  

Nah, you'd not have entered if you didn't feel you were up to it. At worst, you'll have to drag yourself around the 400 but the 600 will (perhaps perversely) feel easier.


----------



## DooBlood (27 Apr 2011)

Hope you are right Yello! I will take your advice. Have no idea (really) whether I am up to it or not as have never cycled further than 300k! Have never done a night leg. Horrors indeed!


----------



## Ian H (27 Apr 2011)

DooBlood said:


> Horrors - I have my 400k this weekend and my 600k just 2 weeks after. I need to complete both as I don't get a second chance (off to Africa for 3 weeks following 600k doing charity work - no training). Oh boy ...



Perfect. Just enough time for the 400 to settle into your legs. You'll fly round the 600. In fact, it's possible we're doing the same events (and I have a 300 between).


----------



## DooBlood (28 Apr 2011)

Yay, I am not alone! After the Brevet Cymru, it's the Bryan Chapman (fingers crossed). Have bunged a 'lumpy scrumpy' in the middle of the 2 (glad my 300 is done and dusted, it was the Dean which was quite hilly).


----------



## Ian H (28 Apr 2011)

You'll certainly not be alone on two of the most popular long events in the country.


----------



## Greenbank (3 May 2011)

200, 300 and 400 qualifiers now done. Just IanH's Kernow & South West 600 to do at the end of May.

Pre-registered for PBP too. Starting to become a little more real in my head now...


----------



## DooBlood (3 May 2011)

Yay 200, 300, and 400 qualifiers completed woo hoo. Got my 600 in less than 2 weeks. Let's hope and pray I qualify. Can't pre-register till 15 may


----------



## frank9755 (3 May 2011)

I've just pre-registered.

Places are going like hot cakes! I was GB-3388: 169 places left.


----------



## Fiona N (3 May 2011)

What happens if the pre-registerers take up all the places before the newbies (i.e. those who can't register until the registration proper starts in June) get a go? Do they then just have to wait for places which come available as pre-registrants don't manage to qualify or decide not to take their pre-reigstered place?


----------



## DooBlood (3 May 2011)

Bugger... Am I gonna be able to get a place?!


----------



## Ian H (3 May 2011)

Don't panic. They're not actually going that quickly. The UK had more than 380 allocated places and there are still 160 left (after the 'serious' folk who did a 1000 or a 600 last year have registered). Add the fact that ACP have said they'll try to accommodate everyone if at all possible*, and you can be pretty confident there'll be room for everyone.

*They've already announced new sleep stops at the Western end of the route where most of the congestion occurs.


----------



## Fiona N (4 May 2011)

I'm the opposite of panicking as I don't really want to go so it would be convenient if all the places had gone as, once I'm qualified, I'm sure my sister will be putting the pressure on to team up


----------



## DooBlood (17 May 2011)

Hi all! Completed the 600 (BCM) and have a pre reg place on PBP! Woo hoo! I now have a couple more questions - on the pre reg thing it asked what club I belonged to, I don't belong to any so I just put in Stratford so I could continue with pre reg - does this matter? (can I change it?) Are there bag drop facilities for PBP and how does this work (the BCM was my first and only experience of a bag drop).


----------



## Ian H (17 May 2011)

DooBlood said:


> Hi all! Completed the 600 (BCM) and have a pre reg place on PBP! Woo hoo! I now have a couple more questions - on the pre reg thing it asked what club I belonged to, I don't belong to any so I just put in Stratford so I could continue with pre reg - does this matter? (can I change it?) Are there bag drop facilities for PBP and how does this work (the BCM was my first and only experience of a bag drop).



ACP points go to your registered club. Non-club members are usually allocated to AUK. I don't know whether you can change it.

No official bag drop on PBP. Some of the package trips (eg. Baxters) will run a bag drop. Subject to the regs you can have a support vehicle, but this is discouraged.

I'll be doing what I usually do: ride from either Le Havre or Caen over two days (usual overnight is Evreux), have a day or so socialising, then ride the event. It's the recommended way.


----------



## yello (17 May 2011)

Ian H said:


> I'll be doing what I usually do: ride from either Le Havre or Caen over two days (usual overnight is Evreux), have a day or so socialising, then ride the event. It's the recommended way.



I take it that you have surplus kit? That is, stuff you wont lug around PBP. If so, what do you do with it? Are you camping (or hoping too!) and leaving it all in the tent?

I ask because it seems there is no 'left luggage' facility to be found (even though our savours have finally bagged their evil nemesis, thank the lord  ). It's put me in the ludicrous situation of (possibly) having to take a car up to the start just to store surplus stuff (which is basically just the clothes I'll travel up in)! That, or post it back home!!


Well done on your ride and qualification DooBlood (and Frank too I presume?). Have a wee break and enjoy, but remember you'll have to keep that form for the next 90+ days. 

We'll all have to have a CCers beer (or something) before the start (says he presuming he'll qualify!)


----------



## Ian H (17 May 2011)

I generally get accommodation of some kind. Previous years it's been the Pavillon Bleu at Trappes, which allowed us to store luggage. Last time it was a chalet on the campsite, unfortunately not available this year. Others store stuff in their tents. You might be able to share storage or accommodation with someone.


----------



## yello (17 May 2011)

I have a hotel booked for the night before but they have no baggage storage facility. My fault, I assumed they would. Nearby railway stations (it seems) have no long term storage/lockers etc. It's the final niggle in my logistics plan (that is, aside from actually finishing the qualifiers!)


----------



## Greenbank (17 May 2011)

If all else fails I'm packing a tent (despite staying in a Formule 1 hotel before and after) and leaving any remaining stuff in the tent.


----------



## yello (22 May 2011)

Completed my 400 earlier today. Highlights include,

- a thunderstorm; spectacular lightning to my left and to my right. And then, as I approached, in front of me. It completely lit the road ahead. 
- being attacked by a frog; there were many of the little beggars hoping across the wet road. I felt one hit my leg.
- a couple of wild pigs (sanglier) running across in front of me (less than 2 meters!). They looked grey under my light. Spooky.
- the factories of the Loire, billowing steam and curiously lit by the moonlight and the factory lights.

It was a hot and muggy ride, the air thick. I don't cope well with heat and was thankful for nightfall. Honourable mentions for,

- my recently repaired B&M Cyo light; it makes night riding a pleasure
- the Geomadic battery extender on my Garmin Edge; faultless performance for the entire ride. Completed the ride on 4 AAs, Edge battery full
- my Montane 150 rain coat; for me, the perfect balance between waterproof and breathable. Heavier weight material than the Featherlite, so less breathable but a superior waterproof


----------



## DooBlood (23 May 2011)

Nice one yello, well done. I too have encountered wild pigs (both road kill though) and frogs on my adventures. I'd like to rate my rain jacket too, a Gore oxygene iv (as was recommended by a cc reader). Am pleased all my qualifying events are done now but am worried that for 3 weeks I will not cycle at all (am in Africa as a volunteer).


----------



## yello (23 May 2011)

DooBlood said:


> Am pleased all my qualifying events are done now but am worried that for 3 weeks I will not cycle at all (am in Africa as a volunteer).



I can imagine it's an immense relief to have them all ticked off. One I hope to share in a couple of weeks time. They serve such a useful purpose; not just the mileage but for testing the gear, preparing the head, etc. It's an endurance in itself just to qualify!

I wouldn't worry about 3 weeks off the bike. I'm sure you'll be physically active in some way or another, in a completely different field of activity, so you'll probably come back energised and refreshed mentally for the bike (as I said, the qualifiers are taxing in themselves!) and without any real loss of form.

Then you have a couple of months to do the final preparation, whatever way you decide to do that. In terms of physical prep, it's probably just as important as the qualifiers themselves. You've probably got the ideal preparation in truth; a complete change of scene before commencing that final prep phase.


----------



## Fiona N (24 May 2011)

DooBlood said:


> ... but am worried that for 3 weeks I will not cycle at all...



Don't worry - I've been at home for the last two and a half weeks - 600km event on Saturday - and hardly cycled due to combination of weather and work. I've made it out on two 2 hour rides and a few rides into town. 

I think of it as resting the legs


----------



## Ian H (27 May 2011)

Three 600 qualifiers running this weekend. Good luck to everyone riding.


----------



## Nuncio (29 May 2011)

Ian H said:


> Three 600 qualifiers running this weekend. Good luck to everyone riding.



I hope this weekend's weather hasn't put paid to too many qualifications.


----------



## Greenbank (31 May 2011)

Nuncio said:


> I hope this weekend's weather hasn't put paid to too many qualifications.



It was quite good for us on the K&SW 600. Headwind for 200km or so but more benefit from tailwind in the end.

I have my SR and my pre-qualification. Flights booked. Hotels booked. Just have to see if I can sneak a favour from someone to cart my bike over to France rather than risk it with BA (I don't mind if they trash it on the way back!).

I'll probably also take a tent with me to leave my stuff in whilst on the ride itself. Formule 1 hotels don't exactly have a left luggage.


----------



## yello (31 May 2011)

Congrats Greenbank. I can imagine it's a real relief to know you're there!

Weather's looking shite for me this weekend; more storms. I'm just hoping I can avoid the worst of it and get some dry kip at some point.


----------



## yello (5 Jun 2011)

Completed my 600 earlier today. No sign of forecasted thunderstorms so I took the opportunity to ride right through with 2 x 40 minutes 'micro-siestes'. Surprisingly successful too.

Had a tendon at the back of my knee start playing up after 80k (for the first time ever). It wasn't restrictive or debilitating, though it did pang a bit on climbs, and was a niggle but I had both nurogen gel and ibuprofen so I could keep it tolerable. I have some swelling below the knee cap now but it's not painful.

Other than that, nothing or major interest to report. I was fairly well loaded up (carradice and bar bag) and that got some bemused looks. The majority of others travel very light; a few munchie bars and a waterproof seems stuck in the shirt pocket. Presumably some cash and a mobile.


----------



## Baggy (5 Jun 2011)

Well done yello and all who have qualified so far, and good luck to those of you with rides remaining!


----------



## Ian H (5 Jun 2011)

Now comes the hard bit - staying fit until August.


----------



## Nuncio (5 Jun 2011)

Ian H said:


> Now comes the hard bit - staying fit until August.



I'm tapering.


----------



## frank9755 (6 Jun 2011)

Ian H said:


> Now comes the hard bit - staying fit until August.



Yes - I'm wrestling with this but don't really have a masterplan! It's almost a month now since I did Bryan Chapman and last night I booked myself up for a mixture of audaxes and time trials. I'm toying with the idea of doing another 600...

PS - well done Andrew


----------



## yello (6 Jun 2011)

I too have not yet decided on the format for phase 2. I'll want at least one other long ride, perhaps a 400. There's a 1000km not too far from me, which tempts me, but I'm undecided.

My club rides are 100km each week, plus one or two 150s each month, but they are definitely not quick. 19 or 20kph average, so too slow really. I class those as my 'fun' rides though.

I have a couple of local 50km circuits that I might do 3 or 4 times a week for quick sessions. I can get around them in under 2 hours on a good day. Nothing around here is flat btw. I'm not fast, never have been and probably never will be. How people can go under 30 hours for a 600 just beats me. I marvel at their prowess. Me, I'm a plodder - a swift one admittedly, but a plodder none-the-less. I get through on sheer bloodymindedness! 

Feel pretty run down today. The bikes are staying in the shed!


----------



## Tim Bennet. (6 Jun 2011)

There's no need for any more very long rides! Your body actually takes weeks to fully recover from a 1000km ride and a surprisingly long time from a 600km. 

You need to focus on doing rides that excite you together with ensuring you stay well and injury free. It's important to arrive at the start not only ready but really enthusiastic as well. Don't get jaded by grinding out too many long rides.

So pick a variety of stuff: I would recommend a fully loaded camping tour for a week (or a couple of long weekends) to reinforce your steady state stamina plus as much hilly riding as you can manage (PBP is not 'hilly' but it's not flat either - 30,000 feet of ascent!). Even try some off road enduros like The Rough Ride or whatever you fancy.


----------



## Ian H (6 Jun 2011)

yello said:


> Feel pretty run down today. The bikes are staying in the shed!



Yup, you're wise not to overdo it. 

I'm with Frank9755: shorter distances, TTs, keep riding the bike. You don't need to be race-fit to ride PBP, but a bit of speed gives you leeway.


----------



## swarm_catcher (6 Jun 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Yes - I'm wrestling with this but don't really have a masterplan! It's almost a month now since I did Bryan Chapman and last night I booked myself up for a mixture of audaxes and time trials. I'm toying with the idea of doing another 600...
> 
> PS - well done Andrew



Exactly the same with me. Must get into it again soon, and do at least something this coming weekend. I'm putting on weight, finding excuses not to exercise. 

Toyed with 600 like Invicta, toyed with a 300+200 perms also, but have lack of motivation. What is likely to happen is a GPS DIY London to Brighton turned into a 300 on Saturday. Spinning twice a week and TT every other week. 

See you at the track on Wednesday?


----------



## frank9755 (6 Jun 2011)

swarm_catcher said:


> Exactly the same with me. Must get into it again soon, and do at least something this coming weekend. I'm putting on weight, finding excuses not to exercise.
> 
> Toyed with 600 like Invicta, toyed with a 300+200 perms also, but have lack of motivation. What is likely to happen is a GPS DIY London to Brighton turned into a 300 on Saturday. Spinning twice a week and TT every other week.
> 
> See you at the track on Wednesday?




Some good responses, both here and on YACF, have persuaded me that I don't need to do another 600.


























. 
The only one that I could make was the one in Scotland on 1 July, which would be a super ride but a long way away and a battle with midges!

On that basis I've entered a couple of 200s and I am going to do more time trials. I've got a 10 mile one this weekend but will ride out to it (c.30 miles each way, so will be 100km ride with a fast bit in the middle). I had thought of doing the 24 hour TT but just don't feel ready for it yet (only ridden the TT bike twice this year!) so I have changed my mind and am going to do a 50 mile TT on that weekend instead. 

Re Wednesday, I hope so - as long as I can get away from work on time!


----------



## zigzag (6 Jun 2011)

went to see my most local club (tri-club) on saturday, went for a ride with them, chatted about joining, about their training etc. all excellent stuff, but i'm not overly interested in triathlons (yet). they suggested that joining cycling club might better suit my needs at the moment.
so tomorrow if i manage to finish work on time i'll try to join tuesday evening chaingang with dulwich paragon. it starts about 9 miles from my home, not close, but not too far either. claimed average speeds are 22-23mph so it will be hard work keeping up with them.


----------



## frank9755 (7 Jun 2011)

zigzag said:


> went to see my most local club (tri-club) on saturday, went for a ride with them, chatted about joining, about their training etc. all excellent stuff, but i'm not overly interested in triathlons (yet). they suggested that joining cycling club might better suit my needs at the moment.
> so tomorrow if i manage to finish work on time i'll try to join tuesday evening chaingang with dulwich paragon. it starts about 9 miles from my home, not close, but not too far either. claimed average speeds are 22-23mph so it will be hard work keeping up with them.




Rimas, 

Your triathlon club gave you good advice: triathletes are not necessarily the best people to learn group riding skills from as many of them are likely to be recent entrants to the sport. However, they would be very good people to talk to about some other things, such as training methods, peaking and tapering, etc. 

I don't think you have an awful lot to learn about group riding. A bit of practice doing through and off and getting close to wheels will be good as it is something different to think about, which can be useful on a long ride! I don't know Dulwich Paragon but I don't think you will have any problems keeping up with a club ride! Don't worry about the speed because you will go faster than normal when you are in a group.


----------



## zigzag (7 Jun 2011)

zigzag said:


> so tomorrow if i manage to finish work on time i'll try to join tuesday evening chaingang with dulwich paragon. it starts about 9 miles from my home, not close, but not too far either. claimed average speeds are 22-23mph so it will be hard work keeping up with them.



bloody heck that was intense! only three "slower"guys showed up as the fast boys were on a local race. so after initial instructions and a remark that i should have a bigger chainring we set off. constantly rotating we were going at a decent pace (i was going flat out). only got dropped twice near the end on the flat bit and on the last hill. limped back home barely turning my legs. now stuffing my face with whatever is in the fridge.
i think i'll be doing these chaingangs once a week - although painful, but they should make me quicker for pbp.


----------



## frank9755 (8 Jun 2011)

zigzag said:


> bloody heck that was intense! only three "slower"guys showed up as the fast boys were on a local race. so after initial instructions and a remark that i should have a bigger chainring we set off. constantly rotating we were going at a decent pace (i was going flat out). only got dropped twice near the end on the flat bit and on the last hill. limped back home barely turning my legs. now stuffing my face with whatever is in the fridge.
> i think i'll be doing these chaingangs once a week - although painful, but they should make me quicker for pbp.



Yes, I was worried that you might not have a high enough gear!
You'll find it easier the next time...


----------



## zigzag (8 Jun 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Yes, I was worried that you might not have a high enough gear!
> You'll find it easier the next time...



well i didn't spin out, the top gear was high enough (just), but i was getting too tired to keep up at the end. my bike with unessential bits (mudguards, brooks saddle, heavy lights, seatbag) didn't help either as they were on lean lightweight race bikes. 

..thoughts of n+1..


----------



## Ian H (8 Jun 2011)

zigzag said:


> well i didn't spin out, the top gear was high enough (just), but i was getting too tired to keep up at the end. my bike with unessential bits (mudguards, brooks saddle, heavy lights, seatbag) didn't help either as they were on lean lightweight race bikes.
> 
> ..thoughts of n+1..



It sounds like the Boydon Well.


----------



## frank9755 (8 Jun 2011)

zigzag said:


> well i didn't spin out, the top gear was high enough (just), but i was getting too tired to keep up at the end. my bike with unessential bits (mudguards, brooks saddle, heavy lights, seatbag) didn't help either as they were on lean lightweight race bikes.
> 
> ..thoughts of n+1..



Sounds like you had a good ride!


I remember suffering once last year when I did a club ride on my touring bike. The slight bit of extra weight and fatter tyres took a couple of clicks off my speed (but the lower gearing meant I could at least get up the hills!).

However, I would have thought that your bike would be ok. I don't have any problems nowadays on club rides with my audax bike and I generally have mudguards, brooks and a small saddlebag. You could certainly take the lights off but, assuming you're on 23s or 25s, you shouldn't be at a major disadvantage. 

However I don't want to put you off getting a shiny new bike!


----------



## Ian H (10 Jun 2011)

Registration proper opens tomorrow, the 11th. I've already booked the ferry.


----------



## Randochap (11 Jun 2011)

Yep, I don't think you need really long rides at this point in the game. A few 2 or 300s will keep things tuned between now and August and some speed and hill work will help. Stay injury free and don't burn yourself out. Good luck everyone.


----------



## frank9755 (11 Jun 2011)

I've done my PBP entering, thinking and booking today. 

- Switched to the 90 hour start - on the grounds that one of the main reasons for doing PBP is that it is such a big event and, apparently, that evening start is when you really appreciate it. 

- Decided to go over (and back) on the Eurostar - out on friday 19th and back on friday 26th. It seems the easiest way. I'll just take my bike to bits and carry it on in a bag. 

- Booked the campsite which will be ideal for keeping my excess stuff in during the ride and for hanging around beforehand and partying afterwards. But I want a bed the night before so that I don't start sleep-deprived, so I have also booked the Etap hotel in St Quentin for the Saturday night. 

- I've bought the t-shirt, and the reflective gilet!

- Having listened to all the advice on here and elsewhere, I've decided that I'm going to do another 600!




I've entered the Mull of Kintyre in Scotland on the 1 July. What really appeals is that it is an evening start so I will be able to rehearse my first bit of PBP. Ride through the night and the following day, get 400+ km under my belt, then have a sleep before wrapping it up the next day. It will be good to know how I cope with that before I start PBP. It's a long train journey but all the logistics seem to work (direct trains) plus I'll get to see a massive bit of Scotland that I've not been to before.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (11 Jun 2011)

One thing that's worth doing on the days before the start, is to check out the return route into the finish, ie the last 20 miles or so. Unfortunately other riders start to remove the arrows as souvenirs as they get close to finishing so this stage can be tricky and if you're running close to the cut off, you won't have any time in hand to make up for getting lost. Have a half day ride out and back and a good look around. Remember it will be dark when you do this stretch setting off.

The other thing, is nothing will prepare you for the first night - there's nothing else like it! It's worth writing on your route card the following 'aid memoir': *EAT and DRINK*. It'll probably be cool enough to not 'need' to drink and it's easy to get so wrapped up in the occasion and perhaps in a pace line that's going quite quick, that you forget the basics. But get into a food or drink deficit that early in the ride and there is no hope of recovering.

The other thing to remember on the first night is if you need to stop for a piss, then you must go across to the 'other side' of the road. There will be very little on coming traffic, but on that side you'll have a bit of clear road to get mounted and back up to speed before crossing back to the flow of bikes. If you just pull onto the verge on your side you will stand there as a continuous stream of bikes whizzes past within inches of you. Some people have been marooned for over an hour unable to find a space to get back into the flow of riders.

Finally remember as you crest a rise to look back along the route. This is the only time you will see a continuous ribbon of lights stretching unbroken to the horizon that is all bikes. It will be white as far as you can see behind and as you look ahead again, it will be red from you to eternity.


----------



## yello (12 Jun 2011)

Tim Bennet. said:


> The other thing to remember on the first night is if you need to stop for a piss, then you must go across to the 'other side' of the road.



A staggeringly good, practical bit of advice! 

I say so because I wouldn't have thought of it!! I would have been one of those that got stranded trying to get back into the stream of passing cyclists.

Cheers Tim!


----------



## Glover Fan (12 Jun 2011)

yello said:


> A staggeringly good, practical bit of advice!
> 
> I say so because I wouldn't have thought of it!! I would have been one of those that got stranded trying to get back into the stream of passing cyclists.
> 
> Cheers Tim!


I hope that by saying the stream of other cyclists, you don't mean their urine lol.


----------



## yello (12 Jun 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Booked the campsite which will be ideal for keeping my excess stuff in during the ride and for hanging around beforehand and partying afterwards. But I want a bed the night before so that I don't start sleep-deprived, so I have also booked the Etap hotel in St Quentin for the Saturday night.



I've done something similar. Campsite for storing stuff and sleeping afterwards, hotel for the night before. I also have booked a car parking space though I'm not sure if I'll actually take the car yet. If I do, people are welcome to dump stuff in the back should they need.

Shirt sizings are European so don't be shocked if you have to order XL when M does you in the UK! I've come to the conclusion that Europeans must be pigeon chested! (Do pigeons have particularly small chests?? Hmmm....) Anyways, at 1.7m and 70kg, I really don't consider myself 'extra large'.... but my chest/waist size says I am according to the sizing chart!


----------



## frank9755 (12 Jun 2011)

yello said:


> Shirt sizings are European so don't be shocked if you have to order XL when M does you in the UK! I've come to the conclusion that Europeans must be pigeon chested! (Do pigeons have particularly small chests?? Hmmm....) Anyways, at 1.7m and 70kg, I really don't consider myself 'extra large'.... but my chest/waist size says I am according to the sizing chart!




I got confused by the shirt sizings! I'm sure I've ordered something way too small. To begin with I just ticked 'Medium' but then I looked at the chest sizes and realised they were designed for sparrows. I've ended up going for a 'Large' as I've never been an XL or bigger in anything in my life. I'm in spec for height and weight, the waist is close, but the chest will be stretch! 

Maybe I need to go back in and change it. I am about about 1.70m and 75kg so if you need an XL, I clearly will.

The gilets seem to be sized much more 'normally'. The Large in that sounds like it will fit me fine.


----------



## Ian H (12 Jun 2011)

frank9755 said:


> I got confused by the shirt sizings! I'm sure I've ordered something way too small. To begin with I just ticked 'Medium' but then I looked at the chest sizes and realised they were designed for sparrows. I've ended up going for a 'Large' as I've never been an XL or bigger in anything in my life. I'm in spec for height and weight, the waist is close, but the chest will be stretch!
> 
> Maybe I need to go back in and change it. I am about about 1.70m and 75kg so if you need an XL, I clearly will.
> 
> The gilets seem to be sized much more 'normally'. The Large in that sounds like it will fit me fine.



I can check tomorrow what my previous ones are vs. other club kit.


----------



## yello (12 Jun 2011)

I had to check the sizing on 2 of my European shirts (one Italian, one French) before ordering XL. My Italian one is marked XL, the French one is 6.


----------



## DooBlood (15 Jun 2011)

Hi PBPers,

Have enjoyed reading your last few posts. Feel very fat and unfit at mo' having just returned from Africa (no exercise for nearly 3 weeks). Have proper registered now, so training (and dieting) must begin. Oh, help me please ...


----------



## Ian H (15 Jun 2011)

Don't worry, there's plenty of time. You've got the endurance. Train for a bit of speed.


----------



## Jaristokraatti (16 Jun 2011)

[quote Finally remember as you crest a rise to look back along the route. This is the only time you will see a continuous ribbon of lights stretching unbroken to the horizon that is all bikes. It will be white as far as you can see behind and as you look ahead again, it will be red from you to eternity.
[/quote]
Very good piece fo advice all together. The quoted one is perfect: I did the Vetternrundan some years back in Sweden with 22 000, yes twentytwothousand , other riders and the ribbons of red and white/yellow were just fabulous.


----------



## DooBlood (19 Jun 2011)

Hi! Now that I have registered for the PBP, what happens next? Do I get sent my new jersey, reflective top and bandanna or do I have to pick it up in France? Does anything get sent to my address?
Managed to do 40 miles this week, which is poor I know, but it beats doing nothing like the past few weeks. Next weekend I have a 200k, bring it on!


----------



## zigzag (19 Jun 2011)

my weekend's training: yesterday fnrttc to whitstable - 211km, today bhf ride to brighton - 193km. felt strong both days!


----------



## Ian H (19 Jun 2011)

DooBlood said:


> Hi! Now that I have registered for the PBP, what happens next? Do I get sent my new jersey, reflective top and bandanna or do I have to pick it up in France? Does anything get sent to my address?
> Managed to do 40 miles this week, which is poor I know, but it beats doing nothing like the past few weeks. Next weekend I have a 200k, bring it on!



It'll all be given to you at registration, probably with sundry other items including a bidon.


----------



## frank9755 (19 Jun 2011)

Change of plan - I'm now riding over but will get ferry back. 

I did a 200km audax today (Cotswolds Expedition) which was good. Had a good chat on the way round with a guy who did PBP last time. He confirmed that it can be hard to navigate the last few miles back to the finish. He had clearly been suffering with sleep deprivation which made it even harder for him - but even more reason to have the route nailed down.


----------



## Ian H (19 Jun 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Change of plan - I'm now riding over but will get ferry back.
> 
> I did a 200km audax today (Cotswolds Expedition) which was good. Had a good chat on the way round with a guy who did PBP last time. He confirmed that it can be hard to navigate the last few miles back to the finish. He had clearly been suffering with sleep deprivation which made it even harder for him - but even more reason to have the route nailed down.



I think a ferry's required both ways unless you're flying.

ACP say the last kms will be simpler this time, a more direct route. I think there may be some traffic control. Last time I picked up with a handy French group and sailed in with them. It is only the last few urban kms.


----------



## frank9755 (20 Jun 2011)

What I meant to say was I'm getting the Eurostar back!


----------



## DooBlood (26 Jun 2011)

Argh, my last 200 killed me .... How am I gonna do the PBP?!


----------



## yello (27 Jun 2011)

DooBlood said:


> Argh, my last 200 killed me .... How am I gonna do the PBP?!



Don't worry or have doubts, you'll be fine. It's always the way. Just as you have good days and bad days, you have good audaxes a.


----------



## yello (27 Jun 2011)

DooBlood said:


> Argh, my last 200 killed me .... How am I gonna do the PBP?!



Don't worry or have doubts, you'll be fine. It's always the way. Just as you have good days and bad days, you have good audaxes and bad audaxes. You learn from both, makes you stronger in some way. And PBP will have a vibe and atmosphere that'll carry you through - probably be over before you've had time to think about it! 

I'm thinking of riding a 1000k in a couple of weeks time. More for fun and testing than 'training'. After that, I'll follow the perceived wisdom and start doing shorter faster rides.


----------



## DooBlood (3 Jul 2011)

Ah, completed a 200k with not so much trouble this time around  . Next week a 300


----------



## Nuncio (4 Jul 2011)

I assume the 300 is Mr Pickwick's? If so, see you there.


----------



## DooBlood (4 Jul 2011)

Mr Pickwicks indeed! See you there!


----------



## frank9755 (5 Jul 2011)

yello said:


> I'm thinking of riding a 1000k in a couple of weeks time. More for fun and testing than 'training'. After that, I'll follow the perceived wisdom and start doing shorter faster rides.



I'm using a preparation schedule based on the advice in Simon Dowty's* Long Distance Cycling book.

Loosely following it, I did a 600 in Scotland last weekend. I'm pleased I did as it felt a lot more comfortable than the Bryan Chapman back in May and has given me a lot more confidence. I've then got a 300 this weekend followed by another 600 (FNRttC + Dunwich) then another 300 (FNRttC to Paris). Then I'll back off with a mixture of 100, 200s, time trials and some rest. 

(*SD was one of the Brindisi 7 who helped get UK audax on the map but was then mown down by a car on his way to work and is severely disabled).


----------



## Ian H (5 Jul 2011)

I rode the Welsh 12hr at the weekend. It hurt, so it must have done some good.


----------



## yello (6 Jul 2011)

frank9755 said:


> I'm using a preparation schedule based on the advice in Simon Dowty's* Long Distance Cycling book.



I have that book too. Imho, it's a very good and basic approach to all things audax related, not a lot that isn't mentioned in it really. Sometimes you get the feeling you're being told the bleedin' obvious but not everything is obvious to everyone so, yes, a recommended read.

The advice given re the 1200+km training program does differ from what people both here and on YACF are saying though. I'm unsure to which is the best advice so have to go with what feels intuitively right for me.


----------



## JoysOfSight (6 Jul 2011)

I've got my frame number, Eurostar booked each way, etc. etc., but I've overcooked it on the training front and am having a lot of trouble with the knees.

I've been seeing a physio the last few weeks but it's very slow going - of all the luck! Less than 100 miles in June and realistically I'm not going to get more than that in July (I'm actually contemplating a complete freeze on riding until August - eek!)

Since I'm also half a stone heavier, the only positive is that I'm going to be very mentally refreshed and hungry for the ride itself, and they do say PBP is mainly mental...


----------



## yello (6 Jul 2011)

I have my frame number too, JoS. 

Best of luck with the recuperation, but don't hurry back. If you really have to take a couple of months off, don't worry, the occasion of PBP will make up for any missing form. What it can't do is repair an injured knee.


----------



## DooBlood (7 Jul 2011)

Hope you feel better soon JoysOfSight. I feel great because I have my frame no. too, it's number 5361!


----------



## Ian H (7 Jul 2011)

They're going through them quickly now. most people have got their numbers, including me, so see you all in Paris...I mean St Quentin.


----------



## frank9755 (7 Jul 2011)

yello said:


> I have that book too. Imho, it's a very good and basic approach to all things audax related, not a lot that isn't mentioned in it really. Sometimes you get the feeling you're being told the bleedin' obvious but not everything is obvious to everyone so, yes, a recommended read.
> 
> The advice given re the 1200+km training program does differ from what people both here and on YACF are saying though. I'm unsure to which is the best advice so have to go with what feels intuitively right for me.



Agreed - it's a good book. I'm pleased to be upping my mileage at this stage as I went a bit off the boil for a few weeks after Bryan Chapman in mid-May.

I then looked at SD's book and did a little list of what he recommended vs what I had done and found that I had been remarkably close to his suggested ride pattern for most of the year - until late May / early June. So I thought I'd jump back on it. It's the first time I've done PBP so it gives me a lot of reassurance to know I am following a pattern set out by an expert.

Edit - if I'd done a 1000km+ ride before, then I'd feel more confident to do something different


----------



## zigzag (9 Jul 2011)

got my frame number as well - 1885! next big ride - next weekend ~ 577km


----------



## Ian H (9 Jul 2011)

zigzag said:


> got my frame number as well - 1885! next big ride - next weekend ~ 577km



My next is 25miles next weekend.


----------



## DooBlood (10 Jul 2011)

Just completed Mr Pickwicks 300! Feeling good!


----------



## zigzag (1 Aug 2011)

i've done the last audax before pbp on saturday (rutland 300k), everything went well, the weather and the roads were perfect, so finished in 12h. now will be doing some short and fast rides in next two weeks. and start buying last minute stuff (inner/outer cables, lithium aa batteries, summer overshoes, rain jacket, mitts etc.)


----------



## yello (1 Aug 2011)

I've not been feeling 100% of late. 

I did a 200 this weekend just gone, and a 300 the weekend before. The 300 was meant to be 400 but I bailed and called the misses to pick me up. It was an 7pm start and I flew for 150km (despite the p*ssing rain) but after that, I just went downhill metaphorically. I phoned her at 7am to arrange a meet point 20k away... which took me 90 minutes to get too! 300km in under 14 hours sounds like good going but, believe me, I was toast. Didn't touch the bike for the week following.

This weekend's 200 was a club outing and took the best part of 14 hours, so slow - they like to stop for breaks etc! I was comfortable but could tell I had no real strength.

Did my 'fast 50' circuit this morning. It's odd, the figures reflect I was as quick as usual but I definitely felt off colour. Something not quite right.

I'll probably ride another couple of fast 50s this week, then doing a 100 randonnée this Saturday and then I'm seriously thinking of calling it quits before PBP and resting for a couple of weeks - eating and sleeping well. I reckon I might be in danger of over training at the moment, I'll see how I feel come Sunday. I'm motivated to ride, no problems there, just not feeling quite to strength.


----------



## Ian H (2 Aug 2011)

I rode to London on Saturday and home yesterday. Two lots of 150 miles, both in less than 12hrs. Now to finish off with a time trial or two. Strangely, I've never actually _trained _for previous PBPs. We'll see whether it makes any difference.


----------



## DooBlood (5 Aug 2011)

Hi guys,

Good to read about your last few weeks training. Zig zag completes his 300k in the time it takes me to complete a 200! Hope yello is on the mend real soon.

My training is going well. I consider myself a novice and am never really sure of what I'm doing. I completed a 100 mile off road randonnee last weekend (south downs way) on mymtb which was awesome fun. I rode a hilly (3.5 aaa) 200k this week, the Montgomery Madness - fantastic ride. I just hope to complete a 200k perm next week and then call it quits. not really sure what to do in the week before, but eating and sleeping sounds good. Best of luck to you all!


----------



## frank9755 (5 Aug 2011)

I rode to Norfolk yesterday - about 130 miles all in, or about 200km. I managed to pick the one wet day of the week, but I didn't mind as it was a chance to test my new tyres (I'm now on Vittoria Rubino Pros) and my jacket (gone back to commuting jacket as the race cape was proving a bit too porous). 

I am planning to do two more rides, which will be 150-200km, and a couple of time trials, which are likely to be just 10 miles, before riding out.


----------



## YahudaMoon (5 Aug 2011)

Wish I could be there. Good luck to all. Hope the weather is kind and you all make it unscathed.

John Diffley


----------



## DooBlood (9 Aug 2011)

Thanks Yahuda.

Question time: Do we get awarded AUK points for completing pbp? AAA points? Where has audax uk gone - I can't get it online at the mo.


Cheers



Doo


----------



## Keeff (9 Aug 2011)

DooBlood said:


> Thanks Yahuda.
> 
> Question time: Do we get awarded AUK points for completing pbp? AAA points? Where has audax uk gone - I can't get it online at the mo.
> 
> ...




Yes, your points will be credited some time before the end of the season.

Keith
AUK Validator


----------



## Ian H (10 Aug 2011)

The AUK site suffered a major outage, but is back now. Sorry about that (though it was beyond our control).


----------



## yello (11 Aug 2011)

DooBlood said:


> Hope yello is on the mend real soon.



Yes, thank you, he is! Back up and firing on all 4... or 2... or however many it is.

It was the side effects of my blood pressure pills. They were ok at first but after 3 weeks, I was a wreck. So I stopped taking them. 36 hours later, I was feeling brilliant! Almost worth feeling crap to feel that good! I've done a few rides since and I'm giving myself the all clear.

The bike too is ready to go. I did 25km on it this morning as a final check and she was sweet. She'll not be ridden again until PBP. I'll do a light & bags fit next week, no last minute stuff for me.

I'll do a couple of gentle rides next week, just to keep things turning over, but that's it. I'm good to go and ready for the off. Bring it on!  

Allez! Courage et bonne route! etc etc etc


----------



## frank9755 (12 Aug 2011)

Good to see both the AUK site and Yello recovered from recent outages!


----------



## Randochap (13 Aug 2011)

Best of British to everyone heading for France. I'm staying home, writing my "Road to PBP '07" on VeloWeb.

Bonne route!


----------



## Ian H (15 Aug 2011)

That's the bike fettled. New cassette and chain, new cables, new tyres...er...perhaps better change the front brake blocks. 

Now...where's my passport?


----------



## Aperitif (16 Aug 2011)

Official Good Luck Message
Official Good Luck Message

Best wishes to everyone undertaking this 'Grand Bimble'. you have done all the fearful qualifying stuff and now's the time to enjoy the fruits of your labour. Dark, wet nights will be replaced by warm welcoming landscapes as you all venture forth. (I keep needing to eat a Paris-Brest every time I think about the ride - that's my level of involvment )
So, good fortune all, particularly Els, Frank and Rimas - I have been lucky enough to share a mile or two with them - to Andrew, CycleChat's 'Jaune in a maillot' and to all you others undertaking this big event. You have earned every last kilometre of this... do your best.

Allez!

(PS - don't forget to pop into 'Aux villes du Nord' and check up on the proprietor, Frank - ta!  )


----------



## swarm_catcher (16 Aug 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Official Good Luck Message
> Official Good Luck Message
> 
> Best wishes to everyone undertaking this 'Grand Bimble'. you have done all the fearful qualifying stuff and now's the time to enjoy the fruits of your labour. Dark, wet nights will be replaced by warm welcoming landscapes as you all venture forth. (I keep needing to eat a Paris-Brest every time I think about the ride - that's my level of involvment )
> ...



Merci mon ami!


----------



## frank9755 (16 Aug 2011)

Thanks very much, 'Teef. 

I'm getting the ferry tomorrow night followed by the familiar tap-in (not tapin) ride down to Paris on Thursday / Friday.

We are being fitted with RFID tags so that our progress can be tracked, in the style of parcels, from checkpoint to checkpoint. If anyone is interested in tracking the progress of their favourite Cyclechatters, then you can do so here:
http://www.paris-bre...vi_participants

You need to put in the number of the person you want to trace (eg mine is 5649 and I believe that Els is 5741 and Rimas (in the fast group) is 1885), then it should tell you where they have got to. There's a full list here 

Of course it will give the name of a small place in France, which may not mean very much, so here is a decent map of the route: 
http://cyclo-long-co...cours-pbp-2011/ 

I start between 6:00-7:20pm on Sunday evening (21st Aug). I expect to be at Brest very late next Tuesday  Monday night and to finish either late on Wednesday night or Thursday morning. The deadline is midday-1:20pm (90 hours after I started) on Thursday (25th). Els might be keeping a similar schedule but Rimas will probably be back at work by the time I finish!


----------



## Baggy (16 Aug 2011)

Bonne chance everybody! 

I'll be tracking a few frame numbers...


----------



## Tim Bennet. (16 Aug 2011)

Good luck.

Hope you all enjoy it as much as I've done in the past.


----------



## Mice (17 Aug 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Thanks very much, 'Teef.
> 
> I'm getting the ferry tomorrow night followed by the familiar tap-in (not tapin) ride down to Paris on Thursday / Friday.
> 
> ...



Good Luck Frank - I hope you have a great time. The ride to Paris .... what can I say?! But if you see any cows laughing in the fields you can tell them that I still don't have mudguards!

Thank you for all the tracking tips, that's great and I am looking forward to keeping up with you (virtually speaking of course!)

Am still trying to remember the name of the appley drink that appeared every so often during last months trip...

Bon chance and have a blast.

M


----------



## frank9755 (17 Aug 2011)

Mice said:


> Good Luck Frank - I hope you have a great time. The ride to Paris .... what can I say?! But if you see any cows laughing in the fields you can tell them that I still don't have mudguards!
> 
> Thank you for all the tracking tips, that's great and I am looking forward to keeping up with you (virtually speaking of course!)
> 
> ...



Thanks M - just about to leave now.

Appley drink: cider, calvados...?


----------



## rich p (17 Aug 2011)

Good luck all, spesh Frank and Yello


----------



## ianrauk (17 Aug 2011)

Yep, good luck and God speed you all. Hope you all have a great time.


----------



## Mice (17 Aug 2011)

Official Good Luck Message
Official Good Luck Message

Good Luck To You All!
Bon Chance Tout le Mond!

M


----------



## DooBlood (18 Aug 2011)

Thanks for the well wishes, I too send on well wishes. I hope I can do this and trompe le monde!


----------



## yello (19 Aug 2011)

Thanks for the thoughts 'pero & rich.

I'm driving up tomorrow morning, it'll take around 4 hours. It's too darn humid at the moment and I hope that goes before Sunday night's departure. Forecast for thunderstorms Sunday evening and Monday afternoon so we could be in for a soaking... temperatures will still be mid 20s though! I don't think I'll bother with a rain coat, I'd get wet with or without one in those conditions!

I'm spending a few days in the UK after PBP so don't get all concerned (not that you would  ) if you don't hear from me until September.


----------



## zigzag (20 Aug 2011)

thanks for your kind words, i'm almost ready for tomorrow's pm start - just to decide what clothes to take. went to chinese all-you-can-eat with fellow riders earlier on. thunder, lightning and a bit of rain here at the moment.


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Aug 2011)

good luck Rimas and Frank! 

(both completely bonkers, of course)


----------



## StuAff (21 Aug 2011)

Good luck you lunatics!


----------



## Aperitif (21 Aug 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> good luck Els, Rimas and Frank!
> 
> (both completely bonkers, of course)



Fixed in the niche of time! They'll be on their way now... Martin Brice has posted a 'support thread' over on Informal Rides... I wonder who Polepole is?


----------



## Mice (21 Aug 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Thanks very much, 'Teef.
> 
> I'm getting the ferry tomorrow night followed by the familiar tap-in (not tapin) ride down to Paris on Thursday / Friday.
> 
> ...



This is going to be fun - without even leaving the keyboard....

This is Frank9755s current status -:

*Contrôle**Heure**Cumul**Intermédiaire*SAINT-QUENTIN-EN-YVELINES21-08 19:390h000 km/h0h000.1 km/h
*Heure estimée d'arrivée au prochain controle entre 21-08 23:39 et 22-08 04:59*
Bon Voyage!!

M


----------



## DaveJ (21 Aug 2011)

Aperitif said:


> I wonder who Polepole is?



Polepole is Louise L

Dave


----------



## ianrauk (21 Aug 2011)

Rimas is steaming along. Reached the first checkpoint with an average of 17mph.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Aug 2011)

DaveJ said:


> Polepole is Louise L
> 
> Dave



Thanks Dave




ianrauk said:


> Rimas is steaming along. Reached the first checkpoint with an average of 17mph.



He's now 220+ miles into the course - maniac!

Of course, with all this stuff giving times etc, it induces concern. Els is not showing at the moment, but I know she reached Mortagne 5 hours ago according to Twitfortat
*It's ok  she is listed now...220kms+ along the way. It's alright for some - gadding about on a bike in foreign parts - for fun!


----------



## Mice (22 Aug 2011)

Bonjourrrrrrr Frank9755 

*Contrôle**Heure**Cumul**Intermédiaire*SAINT-QUENTIN-EN-YVELINES21-08 19:390h000 km/h0h000.1 km/hVILLAINES-LA-JUHEL22-08 04:248h4525.3 km/h8h4525.3 km/hFOUGERES22-08 08:5213h1323.4 km/h4h2819.9 km/h*Heure estimée d'arrivée au prochain controle entre 22-08 11:11 et 22-08 11:35**Kilomètres parcourus: 310
*

And this is PolePole LouiseL (who took up cycling two years ago) Bravo LouiseL Bravo  


*Contrôle**Heure**Cumul**Intermédiaire*SAINT-QUENTIN-EN-YVELINES21-08 19:400h000 km/h0h000.1 km/hVILLAINES-LA-JUHEL22-08 06:3710h5720.2 km/h10h5720.2 km/h*Heure estimée d'arrivée au prochain controle entre 22-08 11:02 et 22-08 12:30**Kilomètres parcourus: 221* 

Brilliant - bon chance et bon journee to you both, Els and Rimas (who may be in Brest in un moment!) 

M


----------



## Baggy (22 Aug 2011)

Ian H and yello both seem to be going welll...


----------



## Aperitif (22 Aug 2011)

Baggy said:


> Ian H and yello both seem to be going welll...



Rimas / zigzag on here has checked in at Brest and is probably heading back toward the Eiffel Tower.


----------



## Baggy (22 Aug 2011)

Ian H also at Brest!


----------



## Aperitif (23 Aug 2011)

Baggy said:


> Ian H also at Brest!



1789 yes? Well done him. The return leg is going to 'bite' I'm sure. Bed must seem like a peculiar kind of heaven to the riders...

Edited to add that; Doo Blood is also chugging along nicely, with a steady average. 

Armchair participant #1 signing off!


----------



## Crackle (23 Aug 2011)

What's Yello's number?


----------



## rich p (23 Aug 2011)

2280 we think


----------



## Aperitif (23 Aug 2011)

Dooblood is steaming along nicely, Ian too - we need TV coverage!


----------



## Baggy (23 Aug 2011)

Oui, that's yello - he's picking up speed again  
I think they've had some "weather"...


----------



## rich p (23 Aug 2011)

Baggy said:


> Oui, that's yello - he's picking up speed again
> I think they've had some "weather"...




I thought Yello had slowed down, Baggy 

He was just ahead of Frank at Brest but is many hours behind now. Perhaps had a good kip


----------



## Baggy (23 Aug 2011)

Oh, duh, was looking at intermediate speeds...


----------



## addictfreak (23 Aug 2011)

Glad i looked at this topic. I can track Ian from Sunderland Clarion No 5556

Seems to be doing well from what I can make out.


----------



## Aperitif (23 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1096928"]
Rimas is zipping along nicely although I'm a bit worried as on the return leg it looks like he has not checked into Loudeac? Hope this is merely an admin error as it looks like he will be done in around 60 hours.  


Frank looks to be going alright as well.
[/quote]

Had the same scare with Els, Lee - and eventually the checkpoint appeared on screen...just so it is true! The key thing is to 'ding' at the Start - I'm guessing that the brevet card has to be signed at each control, even if one's bike is lying in a nearby ditch and doesn't quite trigger the scanner!


----------



## Baggy (23 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1096933"]
I hope so. I've checked again and it is not showing. However what is showing is that he is @ 1090km in 53h 47m!!

It looks like it'll be 1200km in sub 60 hours - Good Lord.
[/quote]
 Indeed.


----------



## Aperitif (23 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1096933"]
I hope so. I've checked again and it is not showing. However what is showing is that he is @ 1090km in 53h 47m!!

It looks like it'll be 1200km in sub 60 hours - Good Lord.
[/quote]

It's always the same - give these blokes an inch and they take 1000s of kms! I wrote down that he would be a 58:44 finish on my piece of paper here. Don't forget, 'our' Rimas is a fit b****** even though he rides with only one (44?) chainring + about 8 gears behind him.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2011)

About 20 mins or so ago. Phew! I'm exhausted. Looking forward to seeing the others tick off their targets now.


----------



## Baggy (24 Aug 2011)

Chapeau! 

Ian H should be along soon.
No updates from yello but he should be at the next control this afternoon.
vorsprung also trundling along nicely!


----------



## stevevw (24 Aug 2011)

Has Rimus started riding back to meet Frank yet to get a few extra Km's in his legs?


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2011)

DooBlood is 'in the hole' - I haven't got Ian or vorsprung's tracking Nos...but they are possibly going for a quick bimble around Saint-Quentin-En-Yvelines too? Just for fun like...


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2011)

stevevw said:


> Has Rimus started riding back to meet Frank yet to get a few extra Km's in his legs?


----------



## Baggy (24 Aug 2011)

Ian H got in a few hours ago! Bravo!
vorsprung on the last leg now...

Have also just discovered Threelionsbrian who used to post on here is trundling along nicely.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2011)

How about Fiona, Baggy? She started the thread - did she actually make it after all? (A bit of a 'lazy' post I know but...)


I 'unlazied' myself as I had the entrant's list to hand. No 'Fiona' mentioned in the first name column


----------



## Baggy (24 Aug 2011)

Hmm, good question - I don't actually know!


----------



## Baggy (24 Aug 2011)

She's not posted since she ran out into the garage to sniff Humbrol paint!


----------



## Baggy (24 Aug 2011)

It might surprise a few people to hear that Bonj has finished


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2011)

Baggy said:


> It might surprise a few people to hear that Bonj has finished



I have seen bonj's name quite a lot early mornings on here...twilights etc. He's finished, what, again! Well done Bonj if he did PBP - he'll be 
bonj ovial tonight then!


----------



## Baggy (24 Aug 2011)

Aperitif said:


> I have seen bonj's name quite a lot early mornings on here...twilights etc. He's finished, what, again! Well done Bonj if he did PBP - *he'll be
> bonj ovial* tonight then!


Ouch!  

PBP - it's a seriously long way  Well done to him.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2011)

Undoubtedly. "The man who ran away" (Sheffield 2009)  done good. Congratulations bonj.







bonj with a bright red helmet and two minature workmen repairing his straps.


----------



## Mice (25 Aug 2011)

*Wayhayyyy Els and Louise have both made it!

Fantastic!

Brilliant! Brilliant! Brilliant!*




M


----------



## Aperitif (25 Aug 2011)

Andrew / Yello got in at 88:47. Well done everyone. Fancy a bimble?


----------



## Mice (25 Aug 2011)

This double thread thing is only slightly less tiring than the PBP itself.....!!!

Big congratulations to everyone who took part - outstanding result. 

    

I look forward to the next one (as a supporter not as a participant!)

M


----------



## Baggy (25 Aug 2011)

Mice said:


> This double thread thing is only slightly less tiring than the PBP itself.....!!!


Ain't it just!  

Also want to add on GrahamG into the list of CC Arrivees.

Massive congratulations to everyone!  Now enjoy your sleep...


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Andrew / Yello got in at 88:47. Well done everyone. Fancy a bimble?




Phew, I was worried he wouldn't make the time! Well done Yello.


----------



## yello (26 Aug 2011)

rich p said:


> Phew, I was worried he wouldn't make the time! Well done Yello.



Oh yee of little faith!  It was all under control, I assure you.In fact, I was well impressed with how I managed the ride - even if I say so myself. Lots of stories to tell of course, and I'll save that for later perhaps, but suffice to say that I had a bit of an epiphany at Carhaix on the return and reworked how I'd do things. Basically, I slept more often! 

My ride from Montagne to Dreux had to be a bit, um, spirited shall we say because someone forgot to wake me but once into Dreux (where I had another hour's kip!), I was never in doubt. The ride back to SQY was my champagne ride and I really enjoyed it!

Right, gotta go, the misses is glaring at me.... we're supposed to be on holiday and that seemingly means I can't use t'interweb!


----------



## Fiona N (27 Aug 2011)

Aperitif said:


> How about Fiona, Baggy? She started the thread - did she actually make it after all? (A bit of a 'lazy' post I know but...)
> 
> 
> I 'unlazied' myself as I had the entrant's list to hand. No 'Fiona' mentioned in the first name column



That's because I decided not to go (pressures of work) although my young(-ish) sister who qualified in southern regions was going to go until a family bereavement intervened 


Many congratulations to those who've been and done great


----------



## frank9755 (27 Aug 2011)

Sorry you didn't make it, Fiona. You'll be pleased to know that the Hewitt performed well and it was useful to have a recognisably English bike. A couple of people struck up conversations with me as a result of it during the dark hours!


I've put an account of my ride here in Riders' Tales. 

It's rather long, but it's hard to know what to miss out!

Frank


----------



## Aperitif (27 Aug 2011)

Fiona N said:


> That's because I decided not to go (pressures of work) although my young(-ish) sister who qualified in southern regions was going to go until a family bereavement intervened
> 
> 
> Many congratulations to those who've been and done great



Sorry to hear about your bereavement Fiona - maybe you'll be able to join the 150 CycleChatters who have been inspired by this year's effort - in 2015!

BTW I didn't mean to imply that you were lazy about posting - it was me asking the question of Baggy rather than re-read the whole thread to see if you had made any posts etc - that's all! 

It was epic entertainment though - so well done for kicking it all off.


----------



## DooBlood (28 Aug 2011)

*Hi to all, and congratulations on completing the PBP. Frank, your story was an awesome read. Presented below is my long winded version of my pbp account. Cheers 



PBP 2011! *


Hi to all and thanks for reading my blog. Below is a summary of my adventure following my completion of the PBP this year. With severe mental strain, near physical exhaustion and general wonky head space, I will do my best to recount my story below. Errors and omissions excepted.


My start time for the PBP was supposed to be 6 pm on the Sunday night. SJ and I found our way to the start with plenty of time to spare. First off, SJ and I ate a very heavily loaded carbohydrate type meal in a room full of cyclists. Following our meal, we went into town and got some money. SJ's support vehicle had my gear inside, so we walked to her car and I got changed (and applied chamois cream to my butt). The walk to the start line was pretty crazy - there were 1000's of cyclists and bikes and some had started their adventure already. A foreign cyclist informed us that I would not likely start at 6pm unless I started to queue pretty soon. With this in mind, I left SJ at around 5pm and joined a huge que. This que was packed tight with cyclists of all different nationalities, all pushing and prodding in an attempt to get a bike space ahead. This was hot and frustrating - it was already about 40 C. I queued for ages before I actually started. Just before my start some fire works were set off and much clapping was happening. Then, at 7pm I was off! I had started the PBP! A few metres into the ride I spotted SJ, Chris and Ben (at a pre-arranged spot). Although just started, I had to stop to give SJ a big kiss, Chris a hug and Ben a high 5! Chris said he felt for me, Ben said he believed in me (and also commented I was at the back) and SJ told me she loved me ...


Whoa, what a start! I felt like royalty or something. The streets were full of folk all clapping and shouting 'Bravo, Bon Voyage, Allez' and other such things. Sweet. It was real hot, a perfect day. I had to cycle 140k from St Quentin en yvelines to the first control at Mortagne au Perche and 221k to the first official control at Villaines la Juhel. The first 100k was relatively flat but quite undulating after that. The first control was just a 'food' control and my brevet card (more like a booklet) was first stamped at the second control. I remember lots of folk handing out free water, clapping and shouting praises all the way to these controls. In fact, folk throughout the whole PBP route would hand out free water and food (including tomato's). I stopped to get some free water and whack, a cyclist rode into the back of me and threw me off my bike. I shredded my shoe covers and cut my knee open but was otherwise ok. I saw another guy who was not so ok, for whatever reason he was being sick big time - projectile vomit, the works! I witnessed a crash at some point to. It got dark before too long and I remember a long, long trail of red lights. I felt I spent far too long at the first control - I qued for a while but didn't get served so just shrugged my shoulders and left control without a feed. I ate loads of food on route and had gels, biscuits, malt loaf and a blood potion from Chris which was downed between controls. The Fougeres control was awesome - it was here that I met SJ. SJ was wearing a bright pink rain coat, a gorgeous big smile and carrying my track pump and bags of food. SJ and I made use of the control here and I ate well. I pointed out the guy who knocked me off my bike to SJ. SJ supported me in a fantastic style and brought me clean shorts, socks, gloves and socks. SJ did such an awesome job and had been awake since 3 am to drive 4.5 hours to meet me for just 20 minutes! Bless her! Not to mention her sweet words of encouragement... SJ made a computer entry later which said 'SAW TIM AND HE IS DOING GOOD ... 300K IN 13 HOURS'.


When I left the control at Fougeres and made my way to the next control at Tinteniac, I was amazed to see some cyclists had already decided to take a sleep. These cyclists were camped out on the side of the road, or on benches, or in bus shelters and all having a nap. I gave SJ a call when I had cycled 500k and she made a computer entry 'TIM HAS CYCLED 500K NOW ... GOING TILL IT'S DARK, THEN HAVING A SLEEP'. I didn't really have a 'game plan' or know when best to sleep. I cycled some way with the guy who knocked me off my bike earlier (will refer to him know as 'Gloop' as SJ said he looked like Augustus Gloop from Charlie and the chocolate factory), only I didn't recognise him as he had changed his top. Whilst chatting, I informed Gloop I had crashed earlier and it was only then I realised that he was the culprit! Haha. Gloop turned out to be a real nice guy and suggested that I take advantage of any day light and cycle as far as I can, suggesting that maybe I cycle all the way to Brest. I took Gloop's advice and cycled in all available day light. When I reached the Carhaix-PlouguerSJ's hotel meanwhile had a power cut due to weather (including fork lightning). Indeed SJ's computer entry stated HEAVY RAIN AND THUNDER' at the 525k mark. The final few K's into Brest were hard work, the route just didn't seem to end and I didn't see any pretty coastal scenes (being pitch black didn't help). A pretty bridge or too were passed and I was now seeing cyclists passing me on their return to Paris. At last, I had reached Brest. SJ's computer entry read 'TIM GOT TO BREST AT 2.15 THIS MORNING [MONDAY], HALF WAY 612K'.


The Brest control was probably the biggest of all controls. Navigating around controls was never easy, and this one was particularly difficult. The fact I hadn't slept for hours (?days) can not have helped. Anyways, at this and each control one has to find their way to the actual control point to have brevet card stamped and signed. If you wanted the toilet then that required a walk to a different point. All entry points were not exit points, confusing or what?! Many of the controls had showers and beds too, all at a cost. I hadn't showered as yet and was still concerned about time. However, sleep was something I was desperate for now. With my limited french, I managed to get an official to lead me to a big gym which was full of camping beds to get a few hours sleep. I paid 3.50 euro's for this privilege and had to point on a clock to demonstrate what time I wanted to get up (and hence how long I wanted to sleep). It was about 3 a.m now and I wanted 4 hours sleep so I pointed at 7 a.m and was led to my bed. Amongst the 100's of snorers I promptly fell asleep. Sweet dreams I did not have, I was awoken about an hour later by a girl who had mistakenly thought I wanted to get up now. I shouted 4 hours and went back to sleep. About an hour later another guy came and woke me up, grr, again I said I wanted more sleep and promptly dropped off again only to be awoken again about 10 minutes later. This time I was awoken by a french brute who pulled my ear to get me up and was shouting at me in French. The voices in my head were not pleasant about this chap! Not wanting to fight, I made my way back to my bike and thought about the return journey.


The start of the return journey was horrible. It was dark, cold, wet and visibility was extremely poor. Indeed, I was cycling in pea soup. So severe was this fog that I couldn't see left or right and only a few yards ahead. This was without doubt the hardest section and to make things worse this was the hilliest stage too. Audax AAA points should be awarded for this event, it was already the most difficult event I had ever entered (yup, even harder than the Bryan Chapman). Lows and highs were experienced throughout the event and this was probably my lowest point. How I made it to the next control at Carhaix-Plougher I do not know. The ride continued in a very hilly style but I knew that the worst was completed and felt pleased to reach the control at Saint Nicholas du Pelem, the 736k mark. This control was not an official control (ie no stamp on brevet card) but offered sleep, food and showers. I decided to eat first and bumped into Gloop again. Gloop did not cycle all the way to Brest, instead he stopped at Carhaix-Plougher for a sleep (despite the advice he gave me earlier). I had a sleep here, just for an hour or so (maybe less) and then showered. The shower was cold but it felt great to wipe the sweat and salt off my body and feel fresh once again. Highs and lows...


Must have been cycling pretty well up until the control at Loudeac, as SJ's computer entry read '[AT] 782K SPOKE TO TIM, FEELING O.K'. This o.k feeling didn't last too long. I punctured! Grr, I had punctured in the dark and it was wet too. It felt like an age to change my inner tube and how I wished I had taken a head torch. My Michelin Pro Race 3 tyres were excellent and came on and off the rims real easily (but were not so awesome because they did not prevent punctures). My new wheel set was awesome and handled hitting cobbled roads at the bottom of hills at speed. I checked the tyre for thorns and/or cuts but found none. With tyre fixed I continued on my journey. I cycled about 1 mile and psst, the tube had punctured for a second time. This second puncture took even longer to sort out. I found a thorn in the tyre, which was easily removed. What took me a while to find was the wheel skewer, I had loosened it too much and it had fallen in long grass. After an age, all was fixed and off I went again. The voices in my head were singing songs to keep me happy and motivated 'only 54k till I see SJ'.


The next awesome thing I saw was SJ, hooray! I met SJ for the second time now at the Fougeres control. How happy I was to see her! SJ walked with me to get my card stamped. My bike was parked in an official parking spot, which I left behind as I headed away from the control. Indeed, for a whole hour (there about) I had left this PBP experience behind and let SJ drive me to a hotel for a quick sleep and a shower. SJ had washed my shorts and had gotten me loads of food for good measure. Before long however, we had to say our goodbyes and SJ took me back to my bike. Only about 300k left to go now. SJ's computer entry stated 'JUST SAW TIM, HE IS UNSURE WHAT DAY IT IS AND I HAD TO CONFIRM WHAT TOWN WE WERE IN. HE IS OK'.


The next control I reached was Villaines la Juhel at the 1009k point. I was hoping to meet SJ here, but can you believe it - I beat her here! Hahah. Again was feeling pretty whacked by now. SJ's computer entry read 'SAW TIM EARLY HOURS THIS A.M, HE HAS DONE 1009K ... REALLY TIRED'. At some point during the route I saw young kids on BMX bikes race (and usually win) randonneurs climbing to the top of a hill.


Cycling to the next control was fun. I had hooked up with a guy called Simon (from Chippenham) and we chatted for miles before he zoomed off and left me. Talking for so long helped me to forget about my aches and pains. The voices were singing my SJ songs again and before too long, I was with SJ at the Mortagne au Perche control. It was bright and sunny now, really hot in fact. We had a really tasty sausage sarnie here, mmm, delicious! SJ made me a bed on some grass in the shade under a tree. My bed was her sleeping bag and my bike blanket - how improvisational was that?! SJ had become my manager and was instructing me to sleep and informing me that I had plenty of time. She predicted I would finish this same night (turned out she was right). I fell asleep, but not for long. When I awoke, there were sleeping bodies all around me, hahah, where did they come from? Before I left this control, an English chap came up to me and said 'you must be English wearing a Heinz Baked Beans top'. I informed him he was correct and he requested to take a picture of SJ and I. He was taking photo's of English randonneurs for his website. Go UK go! During the whole event, I think I must have seen at least 4 folk that I had previously ridden audax events with back in the UK. Left SJ here saying 'I'll see you in Dreux'. SJ informed folk back home that at this 1090k mark that 'TIM HAD A 30 MIN NAP ... HE DIDN'T WANT ANYMORE. VERY SORE AND TIRED'.


The next control point was in Dreux. This was very hard going as I was so very tired and sore. With about 40k to go to the control, I pulled over and tried to take a cat nap on the side of the road. I had seen 100's of cyclists do this earlier in the event and no one battered an eye lid. In fact, I had taken one such cat nap earlier and felt much better for so doing. This time however, a car pulled over and checked to see if I was ok. I took this as a sign to continue. (My previous cat nap was taken because I actually cycled off the road and onto the grass verge and felt a sleep was a necessity). I continued and before long I found a garage. This garage provided me with a can of red bull, a much needed stimulant (plus food). Throughout the event I had taken Pro Plus capsules with good results. I must have taken a total of 10 such capsules and asked SJ to get me some more. SJ couldn't find Pro Plus but found me guarana tablets - a natural caffeine high. These guarana tablets were rubbish. SJ also provided me with Ibuprofen which worked very well and Arnica cream which my butt loved. The red bull helped pick me up and I cycled in beautiful weather all the way to Dreux where SJ was waiting. SJ was hard to spot. The reason why SJ was so hard to spot was the fact that I had gotten 3 bugs stuck in my eyes, 1 in the right and 2 in the left. I purchased an awesome pair of glasses at the start of the event but sadly lost them somewhere, probably left in a restaurant at a control. Talking of eyes, I experienced hallucinations throughout the event. These were more like illusions to be fair. I saw a dinosaur silhouette in the tree's and many posts and such like looked very much like fellow cyclists until I neared them. At this control, the last before the finish, SJ suggested I sleep. SJ made up a bed (just like before) on the car park floor and tucked me in. I tried to sleep but despite my body being willing, my head was not. SJ allowed me to rest and cooked me up a pot noodle thing. SJ informed that I was quite out of it and nearly fell over when I tried to get off my bike. With just 65k left to go, I decided to leave as soon as I finished my meal, wanting to take advantage of the remaining light.


My maths is often terrible and I thought I had less time than I had remaining to reach the finish. I knew I would make it before the cut off point, but the voices in my head were instructing me to finish within an 80 hour limit and told me (wrongfully) that I had to finish by midnight. With these voices as fuel, I sped off on this last section and was pleased the wind was behind me and the hills had mostly disappeared. Things were going great until about 30k to go, when my headlight showed that it was about to die (a red light appears when the battery is about to die). I had no batteries left (had taken 4 with me and purchased another 4 during event) and my awesome Ay-Up back up light (a better light) was missing. The Ay-Up was removed way back after my puncture menace, as when I turned the bike upside down, the handlebar mounting band had broken. Menace! Nowhere was available to get new batteries, the day light had faded and I was not going to cycle without lights in the dark. I used an old trick and waited for cyclists behind to catch up and over take, then I followed them closely, using their light source. This slowed me down a lot, but I guess it helped me concentrate and I knew I would find the finish without having to navigate myself. The whole course was sign posted with arrows with either Paris or Brest written alongside them. I also had a back up route card. I was informed that folk like to pinch the signs as memento's so it was worth slowing my pace and following this group. Before too long, I was back in Saint Quentin - I knew this because I saw the train station where Chris, Ben, SJ and myself took a trip to see the Eiffel Tower. Just after this point, SJ phoned and said she was at the end, I said 'I'll be there in 3 minutes honey' and I think I was. As I passed a sigh for 'Guyancourt', I sped off along a roadside that was littered with clapping, cheering folk - the clapping and praises getting louder and louder as I reached Gymnase des Droits de l'Homme, the finish. And then, I stopped! I spotted SJ, and just like at the start, I got off my bike and gave her a big kiss. I remounted my bike and cycled just a few paces to the finish. SJ helped me park my bike and followed me to the control where I had my brevet card signed and stamped for the last time. Woo hoo, I did it, job done! Big claps, kisses, hugs, praises, a pat on the back and a free drink! SJ's face book entry read 'TIM CYCLED 1230K IN 77 HOURS [AND 14 MINUTES] ... HE CAN'T MOVE RIGHT NOW'.

It really felt great to complete this PBP challenge and I am so pleased with my time of 77 hours and 14 minutes. It has been great to share my experience with you good good people. Without the support of so many dear friends and family this could have been a real painful miserable experience. Thanks so much to everybody for their support and thanks a bunch to those that have sponsored me. At time of writing, we have managed to raise over $3,000 (Canadian) for the Agape in Action charity, and more specifically the 'Tim's Well' project. For information on this charity, project or sponsor details please visit this link: http://www.agapeinaction.com/tim_taylor.html. Further monies are coming in and I thank you all so much. Before concluding this blog, I would like to make a few shout-outs. My biggest shout out goes to SJ for being so awesome, a loving thoughtful and caring support, a manager and the best girlfriend a guy could hope for. SJ you really rock! Big shouts to Chris and Ben too for coming to France and supporting me in ways that best friends do, you guys are awesome and your flapjacks are hard to beat. Thanks to Ron, Sarah M, John Vincent et al for training rides, borrowed bikes, maintenance, repairs and adventure. Cheers to my family. Thanks to all who have sponsored, supported, texted, messaged, mailed, sent cards or fed me. Strokes to Cody menace.

To finish, I will leave you some statistics. 4,998 cyclists started the event but only 3,980 finished within their time limits. 1,018 cyclists abandoned or 'packed' and 270 finished outside their time limit. Sadly, 1 cyclist died. Below is a chart demonstrating my progress between controls.
*Contrôle**Heure**Cumul**Intermédiaire*SAINT-QUENTIN-EN-YVELINES21-08 18:510h000 km/h0h000.1 km/hVILLAINES-LA-JUHEL22-08 04:269h3423.1 km/h9h3423.1 km/hFOUGERES22-08 08:2313h3122.9 km/h3h5622.6 km/hTINTENIAC-0h000 km/h0h000.1 km/hLOUDEAC22-08 16:0921h1721.1 km/h0h006553.5 km/hCARHAIX-PLOUGUER22-08 20:5426h0320.2 km/h4h4516 km/hBREST23-08 02:1531h2319.7 km/h5h2017.4 km/hCARHAIX-PLOUGUER23-08 11:1040h1817.4 km/h8h559.5 km/hLOUDEAC23-08 16:4145h5017.1 km/h5h3114.3 km/hTINTENIAC23-08 21:3150h3917.1 km/h4h4917.6 km/hFOUGERES24-08 01:3254h4016.8 km/h4h0013.5 km/hVILLAINES-LA-JUHEL24-08 09:2062h2816.2 km/h7h4811.3 km/hMORTAGNE-AU-PERCHE24-08 14:2567h3316.1 km/h5h0515.9 km/hDREUX24-08 19:5273h0016 km/h5h2713.8 km/hSAINT-QUENTIN-EN-YVELINES25-08 00:0677h1415.9 km/h4h1315.4 km/h*Kilomètres parcourus: 1230*


----------



## Aperitif (28 Aug 2011)

Well done DB. Many on here followed with interest all the CycleChatters in particular, and it will be a lasting memory...until four years from now!


----------



## Ian H (28 Aug 2011)

Having set myself the task of 80 hours this time, I was pleased to finish in good time. I had to stay for an LRM meeting on Friday morning, then set off pm for home. Slept like a log at a hotel in Evreux, that evening. Left late, and a strong headwind along the Seine valley meant I only just made the ferry.A beer and a couple of hours dozing to Portsmouth, then to London for the weekend.


----------



## Aperitif (28 Aug 2011)

Ian H said:


> Having set myself the task of 80 hours this time, I was pleased to finish in good time. I had to stay for an LRM meeting on Friday morning, then set off pm for home. Slept like a log at a hotel in Evreux, that evening. Left late, and a strong headwind along the Seine valley meant I only just made the ferry.A beer and a couple of hours dozing to Portsmouth, then to London for the weekend.



Good stuff, Ian - Well done! Only one beer though? You need a course on the tactics of rehydration!!


----------



## Slowerthanmyshadow (28 Aug 2011)

Baggy said:


> Ian H got in a few hours ago! Bravo!
> vorsprung on the last leg now...
> 
> Have also just discovered Threelionsbrian who used to post on here is trundling along nicely.






I'm still here, an experience on Brevet Cymru necessitated the change of name. Well pleased to finish in time


----------



## Greenbank (28 Aug 2011)

87:53 for me, should have used a longer gear than 67" which I found tough on the long descents.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Aug 2011)

Come on then - you 'people who did' have had a nice rest, now get writing and build upon Frank and DooBlood's accounts of tremendous derring-do! 

Well done, vorsprung and Greenbank...'the man who longed for longer'!


----------



## vorsprung (29 Aug 2011)

CBA to give a full account, that will go on blog or Arrivee at some point

I started with a dodgy left leg, just about recovered from an accident a couple of weeks ago. Once I started riding the leg was fine. Weird.

My plan was to get to Brest quick and then pootle back and the plan pretty much worked

I got to Brest in 34h, with 15m of sleep. I showered and rested there from 2am to 5am and left at about 6am. Stage to Tintinac on the way back was at maximum speed ( at one point doing 54kph on the flat to catch my gruppetto) At Tintinac had a glass of wine with dinner and 6 hours sleep in a real bed. Leaving Tintinac I planned to get to Dreux or Montagne and have a kip again before finishing

As it turned out I made good time ( particularly to Dreux ) and so it made sense to ride through to the end without another stop.	Finished at 0:40am in 78h

I am pleased that this time I managed to get over 10 hours sleep, it made the whole thing more fun. The weather was OK especially on the Wednesday afternoon

I have a touch of cronic Achilles tendon nonsense now. Bike computer broke, spare rear light bracket broke, new expensive 28mm Schwalbe Ultremos have no wear on the centre tread but the front one has some nasty sidewall gashes


----------



## Ian H (29 Aug 2011)

Coo! What a relief to be on a proper keyboard again after all that touchscreen/swype stuff. 

Well done everyone, especially those who launched themselves into the unknown on their first Paris-Brest-Paris. 

I managed to avoid any 'epic' stuff: no accidents, nothing broke either on the bike or me. The thunderstorms all hit elsewhere on the route. I avoided sunburn and stayed regular - what more could one ask.

I met lots of people over the period, but I'm amazed at the number I failed to even catch a glimpse of. But then, it's a vast event.


----------



## vorsprung (29 Aug 2011)

First blog entry about the event:
PBP the Fast Bits


----------



## vorsprung (30 Aug 2011)

photos of my PBP experiences
http://audaxing.wordpress.com/2011/08/30/pbp-random-photos/


----------



## DooBlood (30 Aug 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Well done DB. Many on here followed with interest all the CycleChatters in particular, and it will be a lasting memory...until four years from now!




tHANKYOU


----------



## yello (1 Sep 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Come on then - you 'people who did' have had a nice rest, now get writing and build upon Frank and DooBlood's accounts of tremendous derring-do!



My exploits seem almost a non-event after those of others. The queueing to start was a bit warm so a bit of an inconvenience. I made good time to Carhaix when it started p*ssing down so slept there. Made Brest by 9am Tuesday, happy with that and started the return leg. Got back to Carhaix and saw the zombies sat around and decided I didn't want to end the ride looking and feeling like that and would prefer to enjoy it. So I completed by taking each stage at a time, looking at the control closing time and working out how much proper sleep I could safely grab at each control. May have only been an hour or 2 but it was in a camp bed/air bed and not on a floor or table. I finished in time, feeling good and fresh. Enjoyed the ride muchly for that and I'd do it again.


----------



## Nuncio (2 Sep 2011)

yello said:


> My exploits seem almost a non-event after those of others.



And mine. Drama at the first control at 140km, when my blood-sugar level took a sudden dip and I blacked-out for about 10 seconds in the queue for food (managing to sit down in time on the tray runners, falling with my back against a box of glasses!), but thereafter it went smoothly. I rode round all the way with my wheelmate. We made it to the gite at Corlay at 484km where my wife and children were waiting. Queue-free toilet, shower, food and bed, and as we were sitting down for the food the thunder roared and the heavens opened - 'oh those poor cyclists out there' we thought - and dream-free 4 hours sleep. Then 4 hours at at Quedillac on the way back, and 3 at Dreux, to finish at 7:50am with nearly 6 hours to spare. 

So not much drama for us, but what an experience, made by all those Breton car and lorry drivers who seemed to think that cyclists had more of a right to the road than they did, and by all those strangers by the roadside wishing you 'bon courage!'.


----------



## Ian H (2 Sep 2011)

Hope to see all you hardened long distance super randonneurs at the AUK reunion in November. The booking form is here.


----------

